# Where to buy this type of 3mm LED holder / bezel?



## bengarland (Feb 6, 2020)

I found this type of LED holder (top pic) at my local parts shop, but they're like $1.50 each and I need a bunch. Anybody know where I can find them online?

The only source I can find that's somewhat similar (but not exactly the same) is https://www.switchelectronics.co.uk/3mm-metal-prominent-led-bezel

I ordered some different kind on Aliexpress (on the right side of the pic) that I hoped would be a good substitute and they suck.

Thanks!


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 6, 2020)

Pre-Wired LED with Bezel - Hump Style - Green LED
					

Same day shipping and awesome prices for guitar pedal parts! A family owned business with AMAZING customer service.




					lovemyswitches.com
				




Prewired with the led for 1.15$


----------



## bengarland (Feb 6, 2020)

Thanks. Not exactly what I need since I have hundreds of LEDs already and I like the standalone bezels in general anyway, but it's helpful to know that these options exist. Surely there's a factory cranking out what I'm looking for... somewhere. It has inexplicably become one of the most difficult parts I've ever tried to find!


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 6, 2020)

These are 5mm but look to be similar in design.









						5mm Chromed Metal Wide Convex Bevel LED Holder - Pack of 5
					

Keep your 5mm LEDs in place with these chromed metal LED holders. These are handy for projects using individual LEDs as they look sleek, and your LED won't budge.  ...




					www.adafruit.com
				




Maybe you can find a 3mm version as well online.


----------



## Robert (Feb 6, 2020)

I've got em, just need to add them to the site.


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 6, 2020)

Here is the closest I can find online to 3mm types, looks like they would cost you more. 






						CHROMIUM BEZEL - NO LED 3mm
					

Chromium bezel supplied WITHOUT an LED. Compatible with most common 3mm LEDs. Panel mounting hole is 6mmØ. Convex bevel.




					www.wagneronline.com.au


----------



## Robert (Feb 6, 2020)

I have the 3mm and 5mm metal type.

I'll get them posted today.

The one thing I will mention is that these are taller than the typical LED bezel (as you can see in the pics), so care has to be taken if you want to mount them directly under the PCB.

They really do look nicer than the _usual_ ones though.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 10, 2020)

3mm LEDs look fine with no bezel too.  Nice fit in a 1/8" hole.  If the leads don't keep it in place, a drop of cyanoacrylate will.  Just sayin'.


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 10, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> 3mm LEDs look fine with no bezel too.  Nice fit in a 1/8" hole.  If the leads don't keep it in place, a drop of cyanoacrylate will.  Just sayin'.
> 
> View attachment 3002



Yeah 3mm and 1/8 inch holes.


----------

